# Any Devil May Cry roleplayers around here?



## Alexx-Shadenk (Sep 22, 2008)

I dunno if it's just me, but I find it really hard to find anybody who likes DMC and roleplaying with those characters. I can pretty much bend to any setting -- however, I'm far more picky with any settings that would affect the timeline of the videogames themselves, like for instance, making a roleplay in which Dante and Vergil are still getting along shortly before DMC3, or Nelo Angelo speaking in DMC1, or even worse stuff than that I'd rather not get into 

So anyway, if you're interested, gimme a ring. I can roleplay with originals as well, or Sonic characters too. Though bear in mind I don't roleplay in forums, I do it through MSN/WLM since it's much more convenient to roleplay in an instant messaging program (naaawh, really?).

Note: I did read the rules sticky and I saw no rule implying I can't make a thread asking for roleplayers, since this isn't a roleplaying thread.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 22, 2008)

you can create one, but this is in the wrong place. This should be moved to the Roleplaying thread in the Off Topic section.


----------



## Alexx-Shadenk (Sep 22, 2008)

I must have overlooked it then. I'll go post there then.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 22, 2008)

you are welcome and enjoy it here


----------

